

Small application with big plans - raksonibs

I have been a long time lurker to hacker news and have a side project that I think could use some feedback. Feel free to tear it apart, because that is exactly what it needs!<p>A few friends and I have built an app (QuickHap) for users to see what Events or Haps are happening right now in Toronto (we are expanding beyond this) and it also shows Events&#x2F;Haps that will start within the next 12 hours. It lets you additionally post anything interesting happening, incase you wanted to share with other users. So its basically an easy was to discover cool things you might be missing out on.<p>So what I want is testers (you guys) to let me know how good (or bad) the app is. Any feedback is welcome :)<p>Here are the links for the app on iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;quickhap&#x2F;id929848817
Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.blk_inc.Haps
Thank you for even taking the time to read this post :) If you want have problems let me know here or @QuickHap on twitter.<p>Thanks again!
======
kylex
Downloaded, keep your eyes on this post. I'll comeback with feedback.

Toronto

